
Twilio Partners with Google And LiveOps To Launch A Call Center In A Box - kposehn
http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/24/twilio-partners-with-google-and-liveops-to-launch-a-chrome-os-based-call-center-in-a-box/
======
opendais
This seems like something that might take off with a distributed/remote call
center. Ship them a chromebook and they are ready to work.

